# BB Wilcox dump find



## jimbobwhohash (Apr 15, 2020)

I found this unexpectedly at a dump the other day. Anyone know who may know about it? I only come up with pinterest posts on google. Rarity? Value? Ect.


----------



## jimbobwhohash (Apr 15, 2020)

Additional information....it is a pint jar


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 15, 2020)

Does it have a pat. number?


----------



## jimbobwhohash (Apr 15, 2020)

No just a ptd date march 25th 1867, and a #5. Flat bottom.


----------



## jimbobwhohash (Apr 15, 2020)

March 26th,  not 25th


----------



## yacorie (Apr 15, 2020)

You have the redbook number listed on your eBay post.  What more do you want to know?


----------



## jimbobwhohash (Apr 15, 2020)

Who made it, when? Redbook doesn't give any specifics, just an opinion of worth


----------



## yacorie (Apr 15, 2020)

Pretty sure they were made by Ellensville glassworks around 1870 - think they started in 1867


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 15, 2020)

I have the lid to one of these...


----------



## yacorie (Apr 15, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I have the lid to one of these...



What color and do you have the metal band too?  That’s the hard part


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 16, 2020)

yacorie said:


> What color and do you have the metal band too?  That’s the hard part



I have an aqua one, no metal band


----------

